# 

## MonikaKostrzewska

Witam serdecznie wszystkich użytkowników forum  :wink: ! Zarejestrowałam się tutaj żeby znaleźć jakieś ciekawe inspiracje dla mojego nowego mieszkanka, przy okazji postaram się powymieniać z wami moimi doświadczeniami w aranżacji wnętrz.

Pozdrawiam, Monika

----------

